# [SOLVED] 0x00000051 error



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 

I was asked to try and fix my mates comp which has windows xp home edition, when I turned on the computer I got this message " window could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: \windows\system32\config\system. You can attempt to repair this file by starting windows setup using the original setup CD-Rom. select r at first screen to start repair.

I have tried starting in safe mode and all other modes available but still get the same message as above.

I have also tried putting in the recovery disc and trying to access the recovery console where I got this blue screen message A problem has been detected and windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer. Registry_Error. Technical information:
*** Stop: 0x00000051 (0x00000001,0xe1202b60,0x0074b020,0x000001d6) 
I then tried putting in Windows XP disc and tried to format the hard-drive to reinstall windows xp but after I accept the 
the license agreement buy pressing f8 I get the same blue screen as above.

there has not been any new hardware or software changes on the comp.

would be very great-full for any advice.


----------



## techXtra (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

maybe its HD failure


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

I thought that mysel but I am no expert and thought I would try and get a second opinion before telling him to buy a new hd

thank you for ur quick reply


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Hi and welcome to TSF please read this "STOP 0x00000051" or "STOP 0x0000001E" error message when you start Configuration Manager in Windows 2000 Server or in Windows XP


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

joeten how can i install the hotfix when a cant get access to the computer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Hi try using the system restore tool as suggested here Advanced troubleshooting for general startup problems in Windows XP


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

I cant use this tool as i cant access windows at all on my comp to run it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Hi ok try the suggestions further down Confirm that your hard disk or file system is not damaged


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

i cant access the recovery console to perform the chkdsk operation


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Download the ISO image for Seatools for Dos, and burn it to a CD with IMGBurn boot off of the newly created CD and run the HDD Diagnostic tests.


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

thankyou very much all try that just now and all get back to you i relay appreciate ur help


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

I have tried that seagate option and the drive passed the long test which i gather means that there is no errors in the drive so i tryed running the recovery console again 
but still get the blue screen message A problem has been detected and windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer. Registry_Error. Technical information:
*** Stop: 0x00000051 (0x00000001,0xe1202b60,0x0074b020,0x000001d6)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Hi try testing the ram with memtest 86+ Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool 
Memtest86+ Guide/How To's - Overclockers Forums


----------



## ThomasHoey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

hey guys thanks for ur help i have managed to fix it used a little tool called mini xp which my uncle told me anout and rolled back the registry thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 0x00000051 error*

Hi well done glad you got it sorted


----------

